# FlatCat prototype



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

So after I made my girlfriend this figure 8, with Python forks:










I found myself envying the ruggedness and minimalism of the shooter. Trouble was, the fork width is so narrow that I can't get my anchor point high enough to still target over the side of the fork.

So, I've been toying with a new design for a flat aluminum slingshot. Much as I love and prefer the neutral hand position and extra hand contact of this design:


















It's obviously no-go for a flat design. So, the thumb has to go on the frame.

As I played with different figure 8 devices, I found my favorite was the full size figure 8, not the ones with a smaller or elliptical small hole, because it let me get the best purchase between the meat of the pinky side of my palm and my middle finger



















I copied the proportions to keep that anchor point, then toyed around with what to do with my 4th and 5th fingers. Definitely haven't solved that yet for my own hand, but the hole as-is works okay for now.

Bare aluminum is boring and slippery, but I wanted to get away from the rubber tube -- simple and effective tho it is -- so that I could bring some color to the design. The paracord wrap needs a lot of refining but I think the basic idea will suit my needs.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay... I'll bite. Why are you cutting the tops off of the figure 8s? Especially since you're set up for shooting TTF... Seems like it would be more stable, less sharp edges to contend with and well just generally easier to make if you just left it intact..


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i love the new shooter as well as all of your other shooters too :thumbsup:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I like the attachment on number 8, looks good, have to give it a try, thanks!

jazz


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good question Mr Bill Hays!! I have a couple figure 8s and have always cut the lids off, and probably so it would look like a traditional catty. If one is shooting TTF is there really a need to cut it's head off?


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Probably to avoid more forkhits?

Btw, wasnt it viper attachment not python?  Did you change it?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I asked this very question a while back and made an intact figure 8, but the tubes hooked around from the inside, and since the outside was left rounded they just slipped off center and it was an immediate failure.

That probably WOULD work with this design, where I have the tubes pointing out from the side, with a flattened surface where they come out.

I found that the extra length, even tho it seems negligible, was noticeable when I left the figure 8 whole. Added strength is appealing but probably unnecessary. Snag factor is real but minimal. You also can't slide rubber tubes onto the forks unless you chop them -- but if I use paracord that's moot.

The REAL issue for me, personally -- and the point of the FlatCat -- is the forks on a figure 8 are too narrow for me to aim over the side of the fork, Bill Hays style, without bringing my anchor point up too high for comfort.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Because of how the tube wraps around the fork on this figure 8 design, BROOKS proposed "Python" for this attachment rather than "modified viper." The Viper is a simpler method but requires thicker forks so the keeper slot is long enough.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Innovation! B) :thumbsup:


----------

